# Win 7 sees external HDD but cannot access



## yesdavy (Dec 3, 2004)

Replaced HP laptop 250GB SATA HDD (Vista) yesterday with new 320GB SATA HDD Win7.
Reason for replacing was having to run CHKDSK and Startup Repair a couple of times recently, thinking the old HDD could be wearing out.
Win7 sees old HDD connected externally via USB but cannot access. It wants to format the external HDD, but the whole reason for accessing it is to recover data.
USB ports are working.
Status bar in Windows Explorer says Bitlocker status: off
External HDD cable is Y configuration and have tried it with just one and both plugged in.
(H > Properties > Tools > Check now > Tried to run CHKDSK on the external HDD but it says "Disk check could not be performed because Windows can't access the disk." Under the Hardware tab it shows the two WD HDD and each says "Device is working properly."
Under Change Settings, Quik removal policy (default) is enabled.
Under Drivers > Update driver > it has the latest driver.
Win7 AutorunKiller said external HDD is safe.
Avast and Comodo are running but no security message has appeared. Might it need an exclusion anyway for Comodo?
There is no security tab under (H > Properties so not sure if UAC or permissions is involved. BTW, the light on the external HDD blinks rapidly while opening Properties but it takes a long time to display.
So, there is where I am at the moment and thanks in advance if you have time to consider a path of resolution for this anomaly.

Additional info: I have just connected an old ATA HDD via USB and migrated some data with no problem. Also, I have just connected an older laptop HDD via USB and migrated some data. I swapped the cable from the older laptop to the new recently replaced Vista HDD and it gave the same message wanting to format the 250 GB Vista HDD.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

With a similar balky disk Puppy Linux worked for one person recently. See post # 7 here.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You'll have better luck with recovery if it is connected internally and the recovery apps have access to BIOS.

The drive may be too dead to access, but if it says it needs formatting, the partition tables may be damaged or absent. Don't try any fixes that involve "scannng" the entire drive. It may not last that long.

Parted Magic (The best boot CD. Includes data recovery to CD/DVD, network, or USB, Testdisk for partition recovery, audio tests, web browser, and much more)
Testdisk (for Windows)
Testdisk Boot Floppy Image
Testdisk on Live CD

Try putting it in plastic and in the freezer. Access it while still cold. You may need to do this many times.

Free recovery applications:

Dr. Freeware Boot CD (also has partition tool, drive cloner and imager)
DiskDigger & NTFSWalker
Pandora Recovery (Free for personal use)
Smart Data Recovery
Recover Files
Roadkil's Undelete
Recuva
Restoration
Free Undelete (NTFS only)
Softperfect File Recovery
ADRC Data Recovery Tools
Undelete Plus
Data Recovery
PCI File Recovery
DriveRescue
Ultimate Data Recovery
Disk Investigator

Commercial:

O&O Disk Recovery
Paragon Mount Everything (Mounts any file system, CD/DVD burning, File Manager, Partitioner)
GetDataBack (For FAT or NTFS)
Ontrack EasyRecovery Pro
File Scavenger
Recover My Files
RecoverPlus Pro
Zero Assumption Recovery
[email protected] File Recovery
Final Recovery
Recover4All Professional
Easeus Data Recovery Wizard
NTFS Recovery


----------



## yesdavy (Dec 3, 2004)

Used Parted Magic and could see the volume but it said 0 visible, 0 hidden. I had an external drive connected ready for receiving data and could see everything on it. I cooled the HDD in the freezer as suggested and tried 3 times but got the same results each time, 0 visible, 0 hidden. When you said to do the freezer bit many times, I assumed you meant that the HDD would be accessible for a while and then would have to be cooled in the freezer again. Did I assume wrong? Should I continue trying even with 0 visible? Would any of the other options make sense at this point?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Not good. Yes, you have it right.

It may be a case of no light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## yesdavy (Dec 3, 2004)

Is there anything I should know about considering a recovery vendor, considerations, etc.?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're not going to try Puppy Linux? The thing about that other thread that I think is similar is that Windows was saying the disk needed to be formatted. If Puppy doesn't work you could also try the "data dump" (post # 6 of that thread).


----------



## yesdavy (Dec 3, 2004)

Sure, why not. I read that link in your post but got absorbed in Parted Magic after returning to this page. I think there was a link for Puppy Linux on the link you provided.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

They use the same NTFS driver, so if Parted didn't access the files, Puppy won't, either.

There is a file recovery program in Parted that you could run. But if the drive has mechanical problems, you are looking at a clean room and possibly $1000's.

Any file that you do not have at least 2 copies of, in different locations, is a file you do not expect to keep.


----------



## yesdavy (Dec 3, 2004)

How about 3 copies; first being the HDD and #2 the server where one copy was stored was wiped without notification, so went to #3 an old PC at mom's house only to find that genius nephew Unix IT expert had canabalized that HDD without asking or even looking at the data on it. 

There is something to be said for on-line backup and storage. Recommendations?

I like having Puppy Linux for future situations so will try it just for familiarization.

Don't recall seeing the Parted file recovery program, will look again.

Nero has a similar feature but it was mentioned not to deploy anything that wants to scan the entire disk as it might not last that long.


----------



## yesdavy (Dec 3, 2004)

It is occuring to me that with Parted and Puppy Linux, one could bypass your OS physically and compromise your data. Doesn't look like security permissions could prevent that since Parted allows one to take ownership if necessary. So, guess it is back to the tried and true power-up password protect in the bios, if this HP dv2000 laptop accommodates that like all the PCs I used to manage did.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

No, the Linux driver does not pay any attention to NTFS metadata, Neither does the Windows UBCD4Win. All files are easily accessible. Permissions on Linux are separate from the NTFS ones.

Most new machines I have seen have BIOS and hard drive passwords possible.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Does a BIOS password protect hard drive data if the drive is removed from the machine and used elsewhere (e.g., with a USB enclosure)?

Two sure ways to protect files from theft are to physically lock them up (e.g., safe deposit box) or to encrypt them. Full disk encryption scares me because glitches (e.g., corruption to the stored key) can cause the entire disk contents to be extremely difficult or impossible to recover. Of course I realize that some people have sufficient sensitive data that full disk encryption is the only way to go. I have only a dozen or two files that I consider that sensitive or personal, so keep them in a TrueCrypt (encrypted) volume.



> There is something to be said for on-line backup and storage. Recommendations?


Agreed, but I can't give recommendations because I have only tried one. I've used SugarSync for 2 1/2 years and it has been good for me. My main requirement was, and still is, to sync much of my data across 3 machines that are seldom powered up at the same time. As a side benefit files are duplicated online essentially as soon as they are created or modified. Which service(s) would be good for you depend on your feature needs, amount of data, amount you are willing to pay (can be zero as there are free ones), etc.


----------



## yesdavy (Dec 3, 2004)

I am attaching the test report from PartedMagic. 

I booted with PuppyLinux and it still would not access the HDD.

I was reading that Puppy Linux is very secure for public wi-fi environments or when doing any kinds of secure transactions.


----------

